# removing reimage repair



## tony007 (Mar 23, 2008)

I have had issues with reimage and I want them completely off my computer, I have removed everything except a folder which contains reimage protector when I try to delete it I get 'the action cant be completed because file is open in reimage real time protection' can anyone tell me how to remove this. Thanks.:grin:


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Run Malawarebytes.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Right click the task bar and start the Task Manager. Go to the *Processes *tab. See If there is a process called _Reimage Protector_.* End the Process*.


----------

